# Nano XR Questions



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I have some nano 450's that are 29" with 120 points. Last year they shot good but I should of got 490's. Now OT2 says the 450's are weak. I spent 6 hours 2 weeks ago trying to get the 450's to fly again and i had 4" groups at 20 and 40yards. I had a high right tear that was very small high and right, almost a bullet hole. Now talking to someone and finding out that the right tear means its stiff? Nano's confuse the heck out of me. If you want to try some 450's out I have 6 extra that are set up. I will let them go for $75 TYD. they are plenty long for you and if I remember thay have 100 grain points and meta nocks. I may go back to acc's this year if I cant get these o fly again. CX needs to get there Shhhh strait. To much money to waste on the wrong spined arrow.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Vince*

I appreaciate the offer but I feel sure 450's would be seriously over spined for my setup. I agree that CE needs to get their act together on Nano's.
When you are spending serious money for arrows you should be able to accurately pick the right spine. I have some Cartel Triple 500's that have been too stiff for my setups other than the Prestige I shot a couple of years ago. I am told these Triple 500's are actually around .540 spine so maybe they will shoot out of this new rig and give me clue. Pro Tours are out of the 
question for my pocket book. Unless you are on an arrow contract or independently wealthy I can't imagine buying Pro tours and then hacking on 
them to find the sweet spot.

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Carbon Express chart has been updated to give a better match....that happened last year.

OT2 and TAP also have it figured out now. :thumb:

If I wasn't happy with them I wouldn't still be shooting them....are they durable. More durable then Navigators, ACCs, X10s and all the all carbon shafts being shot for target. I know I have one I shot over my bag at about 5 yards into a cinder block wall paper tuning.....it is fine and still shoots with the others :wink:

I have never shot the spine out of a carbon.....but then I have only shot Easton, CTs, and CE.....maybe that's a Golden Tortilla issue :wink: But then I change nocks.....most people that claim to shoot the spine out of shafts only change nocks when they break them.:doh:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

If I was going to set that bow up for you ---I would start by shooting bare shafts/600 spine redlines--or ?? to see what bow weight it took to fly straight ---if it took 50# to shoot straight then you'll know you need 620-640 spine---then fletch'um and group them

Probably only take 6-shafts and a little time to know just what you do need

Good shoot'n


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Why not contact Dietmar and ask him? If anyone should know his Nanos it's him.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Dietmar*

Yea, I'll probably give him a call. I also posted on the Aussie forum hoping to get a response from Clint since he is now shooting a Vantage Elite and is the Australian distributor for Nanos. I was thinking someone on this forum might be shooting them out of their VE that would have played with them enough to get them setup. Hard to get a straight answer sometimes because some are more interested in looking impressive than actually taking a shot at the question.
Jbird


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Last year I shot a UE @ 57#s cam.5+, shooting X10 pro tour 470's. This year I am shooting a VE spirals @59#s using the same 470's. They actually are better out my VE then my PE with C2's. 90gr. break off and the shaft is cut 28.25 from bare end to bare end. It got about 282fps also.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Yea, I'll probably give him a call. I also posted on the Aussie forum hoping to get a response from Clint since he is now shooting a Vantage Elite and is the Australian distributor for Nanos. I was thinking someone on this forum might be shooting them out of their VE that would have played with them enough to get them setup. Hard to get a straight answer sometimes because some are more interested in looking impressive than actually taking a shot at the question.
> Jbird


Even harder to give a straight answer when the question isn't asked straight......ukey:

It's kind of hard to help you with your setup when you never told anyone anything about your setup other then what bow it is. I don't see your draw weight, length, arrow length any place.....Does anyone else 

But like I said....and like Clint told me last year....the CE chart is pretty darn accurate now....just like I said in my previous post. Like I also said....OT2 is correct now. The new updates are correct. But if you don't trust the programs....

You don't need anything special because it's a VE.......spirals are the same as they were before. We didn't have to shoot stiffer arrows then and don't now just because they are on a VE. 

I shoot 530s at a tick under 27" with 110s on 59lbs with a 27.75" draw,


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hornet*

I guess you better get your eyes checked. All of the info is in the original post. Did you actually read it to the end or just the first two lines and jump to a conclusion as usual?:wink::wink:

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I guess you better get your eyes checked. All of the info is in the original post. Did you actually read it to the end or just the first two lines and jump to a conclusion as usual?:wink::wink:
> 
> Jbird


As usual my butt.....I did actually just over look it. :doh:

I don't read one line and reply...never have never will.....


I was on my phone reading it the first time and must have scrolled too fast......:doh: But I never went back and read that post again. Otherwise I wouldn't have asked again.:wink: 

OT2 and the CE chart show...you ready for this....830 with 80 grain points. 

You and your little arms....and light lbs.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Another Opinion*

Talked to Dietmar at length this morning and his suggestion was to get 630's and cut them 1 1/4" long and then whittle them down a little at a time till I hit the sweet spot. Overall his opinion is that spine is spine and if you shoot a .600 spine arrow in Easton, GT, etc., that you should pick pretty close to a .600 spine in a Nano, maybe the next step down but no more. He said that the original thinking that you had to drop down two sizes because of the faster recovery of the Nanos has proved wrong. He ought to know, he is the reining World FITA champion and shoots as many or more 1400+ scores than anyone. I am also going to consider the Maxima 3D Selects (but I don't think they have .600 spine available).
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More then likely that will work......

But I know guys that were shooting a much longer draw with longer arrows and a lot more lbs shooting that spine. 

I am shooting 530s....and I know I could get 580s to work. When I first got my 530s they were much longer (almost 28") and they shot great. I have also shot 450s, 490s, and 630s. I borrowed others shafts playing around.....and they all shot great. The 490s I had last year shot great from the S4 but not like the 530s did so that's what I went with. If I had 580s to try I probably would have gone with those.

I can't shoot an Easton 530 spine....well I can but they don't shoot as good as say a 480 or 450 does with a good FOC.

I just really think a 630 is gonna still be too stiff for you.....I really think a 730 would work. I don't remember who but some one has a Arrow Testing program and they will send you Nanos to try.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Jbird said:


> . . .He ought to know, he is the reining World FITA champion and shoots as many or more 1400+ scores than anyone. . . .
> Jbird


I know there are many top archers who know quite abit about the technical aspects of this sport (this guy may be one of them), and that they often work with the manufacturers on developing equipment. I am not trying to be offensive with this statment, but what does shooting well have to do with knowing the technical aspects of the arrows? 

I mean, there are top NASCAR drivers that can't tell you where the distributor is on an engine. They are paid to drive, not work on cars. Same with Professional Archers. They are paid to shoot X's, not diagnose arrow spine issues. Some do know about the technical aspects of this sport, but just because someone can shoot really really good, doesn't necessarily qualify them as an expert on arrow spine or construction. 

I'm not saying this man you referenced doesn't know his stuff. . .I'm just saying that it kinda doesn't make sense to say, "He shoots more good scores than anyone, so he ought to know."

If I go out and shoot 17 robin-hoods in a row, that doesn't qualify me to be an expert on arrow spine. I hope I'm not coming off as abrasive, I'm just curious about the logic here.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Good Point*

However in this case the guy is not only one of the top shots in the world and tunes his own bows, he is anal to the inth degree, and is active in the development of Carbon Express products. I you knew him as several do here you would know that he is a great technical source as is GRIV and Dave C. Since he tunes his own bows and setups and shoots 1400's it
is obvious he understands setup and tuning.

Jbird


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jbird said:


> Talked to Dietmar at length this morning and his suggestion was to get 630's and cut them 1 1/4" long and then whittle them down a little at a time till I hit the sweet spot. Overall his opinion is that spine is spine and if you shoot a .600 spine arrow in Easton, GT, etc., that you should pick pretty close to a .600 spine in a Nano, maybe the next step down but no more. He said that the original thinking that you had to drop down two sizes because of the faster recovery of the Nanos has proved wrong. He ought to know, he is the reining World FITA champion and shoots as many or more 1400+ scores than anyone. I am also going to consider the Maxima 3D Selects (but I don't think they have .600 spine available).
> Jbird


Well---there you go:thumbs_up

Good shoot'n


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Jbird said:


> . . .the guy is not only one of the top shots in the world and tunes his own bows, he is anal to the inth degree, and is active in the development of Carbon Express products. . .Jbird


OK. My bad. So he is technically involved with the development team at CE. That was the tidbit I was looking for. 

The only reason I made the comment I did was because I am a Quality Engineer in the Aerospace Industry, and I know some development engineers at PSE and some other Aerospace & Military Weapon manufacturing companies. The research and testing that happens in these places involves super high speed cameras and other hi-tech airflow analysis equipement and very strict adherence to elaborate processes and procedures that far exceeds the capability of 'some guys feel' no matter how good or how anal that individual is. BUT- if the man you mentioned is involved with and contributing to these research/testing/engineering teams, then of course he would be an invaluable technical resource to have at your disposal. 

Again, I am not trying to come off in an abrasive manner, and if I did I apologize. As you know, there are alot of folks in the world who can shoot good, but are total clowns. . .so I try my best to seperate for myself the people that can really deliver the goods and truly know what they are talking about and those who simply consider themselves experts based on what they read in magazines or are told by a factory rep.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have never shot the spine out of a carbon.....but then I have only shot Easton, CTs, and CE.....maybe that's a *Golden Tortilla* issue :wink:


Dude..........that's funny.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Dude..........that's funny.


 I am glad someone got it....although I knew it would be you :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I shoot a recurve so I'm no help to the compound guys but I'm a little ticked at CX for the confusion about Nano spines. When they first came out and were being tried buy some pretty big name shooters the consensus seemed to be pick a spine one or two weaker than your Easton ACE or X10. CX's chart said I would be between 410 & 450 on the Nano XR so I bought some of each. Both have bare shafted weak and I can't go low enough on my limbs to get them to tune. Luckily I found a buyer for them and am going to try 380s but this has been a real pain in the wallet and wasted a lot of time. Oh, and I had tuned and was shooting ACE 370s before I got into this mess.

Dave


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am glad someone got it....although I knew it would be you :wink:


I am always lurking round the corner.:wink:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am glad someone got it....although I knew it would be you :wink:


he he he.

ah..........hey. some of us like those tortillas.

only a couple bucks for a fiesta platter!

camoham


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Throw in a little refried beans if you want some extra speed out of them Tortilla's


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I tried these two years ago for Field and took some bad advice and wound up with an under spined set of arrows that wouldn't group. Sold them and went back to my Navigators. The Navigators have never impressed me with their grouping. I mean it was ok and they are very durable but I could pick up my GT UL Pro 600s which cost a hell of a lot less and they would nock the centers out. I have this new VE coming next week with the Spiral X cams
> which I have no experience with. Do the Spiral X cams want a stiffer spine arrow than the Cam and Half Plus at the same draw weight and draw length? I think I want to try the Nano XRs again but I don't want to make another
> mistake on spine and I don't have much confidence in the Nano chart or the various archery software programs to pick spine on these shafts. So..........what spine would you pick for a Vantage Elite with Spirals at 48# draw, 26"
> draw length, and 25" raw shaft length and 100 grain points?
> ...



If the 600s shot lights out I would either cut them a ½” shorter if it allows or just run your poundage on your new bow a few pounds less then where you are now 

Just a thought


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*wow*

now that sounds like an engineer. how do i say it in a none abrasive manner.
very full of him self and really likes the sound of his own voice.
designers engineers installers inspectors they all think they know best. LOL
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:




WrongdayJ said:


> OK. My bad. So he is technically involved with the development team at CE. That was the tidbit I was looking for.
> 
> The only reason I made the comment I did was because I am a Quality Engineer in the Aerospace Industry, and I know some development engineers at PSE and some other Aerospace & Military Weapon manufacturing companies. The research and testing that happens in these places involves super high speed cameras and other hi-tech airflow analysis equipement and very strict adherence to elaborate processes and procedures that far exceeds the capability of 'some guys feel' no matter how good or how anal that individual is. BUT- if the man you mentioned is involved with and contributing to these research/testing/engineering teams, then of course he would be an invaluable technical resource to have at your disposal.
> 
> Again, I am not trying to come off in an abrasive manner, and if I did I apologize. As you know, there are alot of folks in the world who can shoot good, but are total clowns. . .so I try my best to seperate for myself the people that can really deliver the goods and truly know what they are talking about and those who simply consider themselves experts based on what they read in magazines or are told by a factory rep.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you think some short 580's would work, I have some available. Check the thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=913143


----------

